# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  6 Nations 2007

## Jojo

Opening games on Saturday 3rd Feb, with BBC televising 

France v Italy (Kick off 1.30pm) 

followed by:

England v Scotland (Kick off 4pm)

Sunday 4th Feb has on BBC is:

Wales v Ireland (Kick off 3pm)

-------------------------------

Lets all play nicely and ignore Jerry Gussets comments - we all know he doesn't know what hes talking about  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

Im so excited, I love the 6 nations. 

Come On Ireland ! 

Who do you think will win, will there be a grand slam winner this year? I have my flag and shirt, an hat all ready.

----------


## Jojo

Well, I'm interested to see how Phil Vickery goes with captaincy and how Brian Ashtons teams shapes up post-Robinson, but I think England are going to be in for a difficult time of it this year.  

Wales are on the up, France and Ireland are generally always on top form, Italy have been coming up in their play and Wales too.  I think this year is going to be a lot closer than in a while and think that the scores are no way going to reflect any game play.

I think it could be Irelands year this year though to be honest.

----------


## Katy

thats what every ones impression is but you never know with a competition like this. It will be weird seeing it take play at Croke Park though, i think the fans will find it weird there actually being a roof on the ground. 

France i think will be tough competition and as you say it will be interesting to see how ashton differs to Robinson. Theres also a lot of Injuries to the England team (most of them being Phillipe Saint Andres men at sale) that couild make a difference. Im looking forward to see if Ireland can keep up that performance against the Aussies.

----------


## Jojo

Its surprising how you don't notice the roof though - having been to Millenium a number of times for Internationals, you don't notice the roof at all - it feels almost the same to be honest - the only time you really notice it is if there are either high winds or rain, so there are the obvious benefits.

I think England are going to be on the back burner for a bit to be honest - what with injuries, new coach etc - although they could come out and surprise us!  I just hope the scenes of them being booed off the pitch aren't going to be repeated again.  That was extremely sad to see English Rugby get to that point.

I think it will be between Ireland and France, but hope it will be Ireland out of the two this year (if England don't of course lol)

Will have a look for the line ups - see whos up in a min.

----------


## Katy

I have an Ireland shirt that there is no green left in it as all the colour has been washed out by the rain, as i was standing in the open end of Landsdowne Road, it was a great day but i was so wet and cold at the end of it. 

It is sad when teams get booed of but you would hope that it would make them play better for the fans. Manchester City FC are getting booed off most weeks and it is sad but they dont help themselves like the England Rugby team last year. 

Its a whole new competition though and hopefully we will have fresh faces and fresh legs, although im dreading the day we have Chabal and stringer on the same pitch.

----------


## Jojo

England

Alex Brown Andy Farrell Dan Ward-Smith Danny Grewcock George Chuter Harry Ellis Iain Balshaw Jamie Noon Jason Robinson Joe Worsley Jonny Wilkinson Josh Lewsey Julian White Lee Mears Lewis Moody Louis Deacon Mark Cueto Martin Corry Mathew Tait Mike Catt Mike Tindall Paul Sackey Perry Freshwater Peter Richards Phil Vickery (c)Shane Geraghty Shaun Perry Steve Thompson Tim Payne Toby Flood Tom Palmer Tom Rees	

France

Anthony Floch Aurelien Rougerie Bennjamin Boyet Benoit August Cedric Heymans Christophe Dominici Clement Poitrenaud Damien Traille David Marty David Skrela Dimitri Szarzewski Dimitri Yachvili Elvis Vermeulen Fabien Pelous (c)Florian FritzGregory Lamboley Imanol Harinordoquy Jean-Baptiste Elissalde Jean-Baptiste Poux Jerome Thion Julien Bonnaire Laurent Emmanuelli Lionel Nallet Nicolas Mas Olivier Milloud Pascal Pape Pierre Mignoni Pieter De Villiers Raphael Ibanez Remy Martin Romain Cabannes Sebastien Bruno Sebastien Chabal Serge Betsen Sylvain Marconnet Thierry Dusautoir Thomas Castaignede Vincent Clerc Yannick Jauzion Yannick Nyanga

Ireland

Andrew Trimble Barry Murphy Brian O'Driscoll (c)Bryan Young David Wallace Denis Hickie Denis Leamy Donncha O'Callaghan Eoin Reddan Frankie Sheahan Geordan Murphy Girvan Dempsey Gordon D'Arcy Isaac Boss Jamie Heaslip Jerry Flannery John Hayes John Kelly Keith Gleeson Luke Fitzgerald Malcolm O'Kelly Marcus Horan Mick O'Driscoll Neil Best Paddy Wallace Paul O'Connell Peter Stringer Robert Kearney Ronan O'Gara Rory Best Shane Horgan Simon Best Simon Easterby Tommy Bowe Trevor Hogan	

Scotland 

Alastair Kellock Allan Jacobsen Allister Hogg Andrew Henderson Ben MacDougall Bruce Douglas Calum MacRae Chris Paterson Craig Smith Dan Parks David Callam Dougie Hall Gavin Kerr Graeme Morrison Hugo Southwell Jim Hamilton John Beattie Jon Petrie Kelly Brown Marcus Di Rollo Mike Blair Nathan Hines Phil Godman Rob Dewey Robbie Russell Rory Lamont Ross Ford Scott Gray Scott Lawson Scott Murray Sean Lamont Simon Taylor Simon Webster

Wales

Adam Jones Alix Popham Alun Wyn Jones Brent Cockbain Ceri Sweeney Chris Horsman Duncan Jones Dwayne Peel Gareth Cooper Gareth Thomas Gavin Evans Gavin Henson Gavin Thomas Gethin Jenkins Hal Luscombe Ian Evans Ian Gough James Hook Jonathan Thomas Kevin Morgan Lee Byrne Mark Jones Martyn Williams Matthew Rees Michael Owen Michael Phillips Rhys Thomas Ryan Jones Shane Williams Sonny Parker Stephen Jones (c)Tom Shanklin	

Italy

Alessandro Zanni Andrea Lo Cicero Andrea Masi Andrea Scanavacca Carlo Festuccia Carlo-Antonio Del Fava Carlos Nieto David Bortolussi Ezio Galon Fabio Ongaro Gert Peens Gonzalo Canale Josh Sole Kaine Robertson Leonardo Ghiraldini Marco Bortolami (c)Marko Stanojevic Martin Castrogiovanni Matias Aguero Maurizio Zaffiri Mauro Bergamasco Mirco Bergamasco Pablo Canavosio Paul Griffen Ramiro Pez Robert Barbieri Salvatore Perugini Santiago Dellape Sergio Parisse Valerio Bernabo Walter Pozzebon Warren Spragg

----------


## Jojo

Bit of a long list there - may have to do some format playing lol.




> t is sad when teams get booed of but you would hope that it would make them play better for the fans. Manchester City FC are getting booed off most weeks and it is sad but they dont help themselves like the England Rugby team last year.


Yeah - I think or at least I hope that England don't put out a repeat performance and start playing.  With the World Cup coming up aswell, the teams I think are really going to go for it - show what they can do in readiness, if that makes sense.

----------


## Katy

definatly they dont want a repeat performance and the 6 nations is the ideal Warm up to the world cup. 

I just read that shane horgan is out for the first two games. Thats a blow as he has just come back. Its great to see Jerry back in the picture after his nasty collerbone injury. Its great seeing players return it goves a real bost. Also like the look of Ulsters Isaac Boss, he had a great game in for Stringer that time so it would be good to see if he gets a game. 

I see Jason Robinsons been called back to the England set up. I think thats a mistake as there is proabably a more quicker player. I hope he does well as i really like him and his style of play but hes not as quick now, and hes still trying to pull of (another) injury.

----------


## Jojo

And why on earth have they called back Jonny Wilkinson back into the line up!

----------


## Siobhan

I just want to say Ireland Kicked ASS!! it was a great game and England did play really bad.. Ireland should have done that against France.. I loved every minute of it and it was a fantastic game that I enjoyed so much

----------


## alan45

> I thought this thread was going to be a nice friendly thread, without people constantly harping on at the English - be it fans or players?!
> 
> I didn't comment on any of this yesterday, felt that Ireland won well and that England played absolute *insert swear word* but:
> 
> If people want to talk about mind games, then I think the biggest mind game was played by Ireland taking 5 mins to come onto the pitch after England had come onto the field, and what would have been far better imo is if both teams appeared on the field together, united, just like all other games that have been played.
> 
> Most English people hate the National Anthem, and I for one can't understand why Land of Hope and Glory isn't played, like at such events as athletics etc, rather than God Save the Queen which is the national anthem of Great Britain. (Although I'm presuming you meant singing Alan, rather than signing.)
> 
> All rugby isn't about one player - its about the team as a whole.  People could say that we lost only because Jason Robinson wasn't playing aswell, but we played badly as a team - not one person!
> ...


I think this* still* is a nice thread with some good natured banter on it. I dont think anybody has been insulted by some of the comments on here. 

Personally the whole National Anthem thing was blown out of all proportion as was the events of over 80yrs ago. I dont think the media should have concentrated so much on it. To me all it was about was the game of Rugby. Naturally I was absolutely delighted to see IRELAND win so convincingly. Croke Park is a magnificent stadium irrespective of whether it belongs to the GAA or the IRFU.

I think both teams used mind games if you put it like that. Will Johnny be fit to play or will he not.. I dont think Ireland waited too long before coming on to the pitch. England got a tremendous cheer and welcome from ALL the fans there (deservedly so). Ireland only waited till the cheering died down before running on to the pitch.

----------


## Jojo

I am referring to previous posts regarding mind games - anyone knows with hamstring injuries that you have to wait for a day or so after training as to whether the player in question will be fit for play or not.

I still think it would have been far better had both teams entered the stadium united, like is generally the norm in all other matches.

I think the media threw everything out of proportion.

England played terrible - I've already said that, but Ireland weren't on their best form either.

Alan, I don't get insulted by comments made within this thread - I just get tired of reading them to be perfectly honest.  There is so much England bashing going on, whether it be bantering or otherwise, that it gets slightly tiresome of reading, for me as an England supporter anyway.

----------


## alan45

> England played terrible - I've already said that, but Ireland weren't on their best form either..


Well if they wernt on their best form heaven help Scotland and Italy if they play better than they played on Saturday.







> Alan, I don't get insulted by comments made within this thread - I just get tired of reading them to be perfectly honest.  There is so much England bashing going on, whether it be bantering or otherwise, that it gets slightly tiresome of reading, for me as an England supporter anyway.


There is nothing personal in any apparent England bashing I may make.  Its what you would hear in any Rugby Club up and down the lenght of the land. Unfortunately the likes of Jermey Guscott really does not help in any way shape or form (but then we both agree on that :Smile:  ) So im sorry if my excitement gets the better of me at times (personally it was the pints of mAGNERS I blame) :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

England now need to do Ireland a favour and beat the Frogs.

----------


## Siobhan

> England now need to do Ireland a favour and beat the Frogs.


Please do... I would be very very happy person.. Personally we should have beaten them ourselves but hey, can't win them all

----------


## Katy

I was hoping the Welsh would on saturday but they were too strong for them unfortunatly. It said in the Metro this morning (im sad i know the free paper) that Horgan said the English were unlucky as Ireland were so desperate to forget the France game. 

But i think Ireland did wait to long to come onto the pitch, and i think that was wrong, especially for those on hill 16 who were getting soaked. 

What did everyone think about La Marseilleise on saturday, i thought it sounded good without any music in the background, its not often that happens.

----------


## alan45

No offence to all my Scottish pals on here but I hope Ireland win at Murrayfield today and win the Triple Crown for the third time in four years.

Thank God its not this week when Im in Scotland. I think my green jersey would be outnumbered in the place Im staying.  Its Italy next week but then it wont matter

----------


## Katy

Very good to win the triple crom for the third time in four years. So glad OGara was ok, i looked quite bad from the length of time he spent on the floor and the same goes for ODriscoll. 

The Scots were brilliant, it was a really tense game and i thought it was France all over again. There were parts where we didnt deserve the win, but there were silly mistakes that gave penaltys away on both sides. 

A 1 point victory to either side was justifyable. 

Nearly the end of 07s six nations.

Then its the world cup to look forward to.

----------


## alan45

What a woeful performance by Ireland. Hardly the same team that won at Croker a fortnight ago. They were lucky to win after giving away stupid penalties.

----------


## Katy

Yeah exaclty Alan either side gave penaltys away they shouldnt. To be personally honest i think Scotland deserved the win more especially having to play with hine in the sin bin for ten minute. . Iam so happy we got the triple crown again but it was a very sloppy game and not very entertaining to be quite honest. Ireland were very lucky. Hickie however deserved man of the match. 

That Lamont fella of Scotland was good as well, he made a tackle that saved the game and kept it close for the scots.

----------


## alan45

After the stick England got following their defeat at Croke Park at the hnds of Triple Crown Winners IRELAND. Let me be the first person to congratulate them on their magnificent match and victory over the French today. Well done. That now leaves the championship open.


 Team       P W D  L    F     A    PTS 
1 France    4 3  0  1 109    67    6 
2 Ireland    4 3  0  1  98     60    6 
3 England   4 3  0  1 101    88    6 
4 Italy       4 2  0  2  70    96     4 
5 Scotland 4 1  0  3  76    107    2 
6 Wales     4 0  0  4  59     95    0

----------

Jojo (11-03-2007), Katy (12-03-2007), Siobhan (12-03-2007)

----------


## Jojo

Bit of a turn around there - England actually playing well today!! Well done lads.  I just hope they let Flood start and Geraghty as replacement next week instead of bringing Johnny back.  After todays performances, they earned it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Much better from England but still far from perfect and too many errors.  :Nono:   Flood and the blonde kid were excellent.  

Just 4 scoring points seperate France and Ireland.  Ireland need to bash the Italians in Rome to stand a chance of 6 Nations success.  Even Italy could still win the group.  :EEK!: 

Wales for the wooden spoon.  They are abysmal.  If they play like that against England they will be ripped to pieces, by over 50 points, which could give England a sniff of the championship.  :Cool:

----------


## Siobhan

I would like to say thank you to England too.. now we have a game on.. 3 teams with one defeat each but as Richie said.. dont' rule Italy out (but not going to happen, Ireland are going to push)

----------


## alan45

> I would like to say thank you to England too.. now we have a game on.. 3 teams with one defeat each but as Richie said.. dont' rule Italy out (but not going to happen, Ireland are going to push)


Especially as the match is being played on *St. Patricks Day.*   Win or lose I will still find an excuse to _Drown the Shamrock_

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> I would like to say thank you to England too.. now we have a game on.. 3 teams with one defeat each but as Richie said.. dont' rule Italy out (but not going to happen, Ireland are going to push)
> 
> 
> Especially as the match is being played on *St. Patricks Day.*   Win or lose I will still find an excuse to _Drown the Shamrock_


hehe we do that anyway even if it is not a national holiday

----------


## Katy

Yep, it was a great win by England and has left a wide open championship for the final game. I think the Italiens in Rome on Paddys day will be a great game, my mates haveing a drinking session round his then we going chorlton Irish centre to watch the game, well find somewhere. 

We had a good sing of Irelands Call on Sunday in Albert Sqare for the beginning of the Patrick dday celebrations. 

I felt for the welsh though, how mean was the ref blowing the whistle when they asked if they had time to try and get the try and conversion. I felt sorry for them a bit as the deserved the draw, but in all fairness to Italy they have been the surprise. Usually they would be sat bottom with no points. Its good to see difference for a change.

----------


## Siobhan

Apparently the case of O'Gara been choked at the Scotish game has been closed. There is no evidence and nobody has come forward

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That sounded incredibly disturbing.

----------


## Siobhan

> That sounded incredibly disturbing.


it was, read for yourself: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/6438345.stm

----------


## Katy

No O Connell for the Italy game. Mick O Driscoll takes his place and they dont no whether it will be S Best or Marcus Horan. 

Sky sports news.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> That sounded incredibly disturbing.
> 
> 
> it was, read for yourself: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/6438345.stm


Oh dear, that is very bad.   :EEK!:  

Lucky it wasn't anything more serious.

----------


## Katy

ooh, goodie the ireland game is the early saturday start. That means all afternoon drinking time. As i need to be sober during the match, i get violent enough as it is. 

Cant believe its the last weekend, till next year. 

O Connells injury ruiles him out for a month apperently. Not good for Munster as hes a key figure in both squads.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Ireland are going for it!

12-46, 15 minutes to go.

As it stands France will need to beat Scotland by 30 points.  

I think we can rule out England now.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jojo

Shame England handed it to Ireland last week really eh?! Maybe we should have lost.... :Wal2l:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

:Cheer:  


> Ireland are going for it!
> 
> 12-46, 15 minutes to go.
> 
> As it stands France will need to beat Scotland by 30 points.  
> 
> I think we can rule out England now.


The French arent doing too well against the Scots at the minute either.

Im not being biased here but I fancy Wales to beat England at the Millenium. After all the Welsh have nowt to lose plus the advantage of the home crowd.

Yes its looking like Ireland's championship at the moment
 :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

Oh dear I spoke too soon. Allez France :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

Maybe not :Big Grin:   :Bow:  Well done Scotland again

----------


## alan45

OMG   the excitement is too much

----------


## Katy

Oh well theres always next year and the world cup to look forward to. Its so dissapointing as we came so far and it was so close. Theres so many times where we through it away really, letting France heve that try in the last moments of the game at croke park and again allowing Italy to concede. Scotland were doing us a great favour and played really well, but it just werent to be. It was a very exciting end. And theres the triple crown to be proud of as well. 

Happy St Patricks Day !!!

----------


## alan45

What a day, What a match. Im gutted but the best team won. Of course England may beat Wales by 53 points and snatch the 6 Nations from France :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


*Happy St. Patrick's Day to Everyone*

----------


## Katy

hmm, that looks doubtful considering Wales have gone over nad touched down. It would be nice if they won today. Its not nice seeing no points on the board. Anyway can drown my sorrows tonight. It wa certainly exciting and at the end of the day France did that extra bit more so truely desreve the title.

----------


## CrazyLea

*Yaaaaaaaay! Go Wales * 

Even though it doesn't really make a difference, it does to us  :Big Grin:   :Lol: 
Good on Wales  :Big Grin: 

*Oo, and Happy St Patricks day to all the Irish*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *Yaaaaaaaay! Go Wales * 
> 
> Even though it doesn't really make a difference, it does to us


It matters to Wales.  You have avoided the wooden spoon by 4 points.  Hard luck Scotland.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> *Yaaaaaaaay! Go Wales * 
> 
> Even though it doesn't really make a difference, it does to us  
> 
> 
> It matters to Wales. You have avoided the wooden spoon by 4 points. Hard luck Scotland.


 
We got the wooden spoon. NA! NA! NEE! NA! NA! Now we're off to eat our porrige  :Rotfl:  

 Bad luck to the Irish I thought the trophy was yours.

Happy St Paddy's Day enjoy your Guiness

----------


## Richie_lecturer

You'll need that porridge, the weather is on the turn.  :Smile: 


Have had a fair bit of Guinness today.  Now sobering up for Mummy's Day.  :Smile: 

Hard luck Ireland.  At least the cricketers made up for it.  :Smile: 

Typical England to fail to build on a decent performance.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> You'll need that porridge, the weather is on the turn. 
> 
> 
> Have had a fair bit of Guinness today. Now sobering up for Mummy's Day. 
> 
> Hard luck Ireland. At least the cricketers made up for it. 
> 
> Typical England to fail to build on a decent performance.


See that was our downfall not enough snow and rain to see of the other teams.  Frankie boy better be given the team plenty of porridge with salt in it. They will need it for the world cup.

----------


## Katy

> You'll need that porridge, the weather is on the turn. 
> 
> 
> Have had a fair bit of Guinness today.  Now sobering up for Mummy's Day. 
> 
> Hard luck Ireland.  At least the cricketers made up for it. 
> 
> Typical England to fail to build on a decent performance.


What a team. It made up for the defeat earlier on yesterday.

I feel rough after last night. 

Well done to Wales. i really wanted to see them win. Its not nice when you dont score any points. It also makes a change Italia not being on the bottom of the table. All in all it was a great championship. Real exciting nail biting stuff at the end.

----------


## Siobhan

what a terrific nailbitting finish to this years 6 nations.. I was delight when Scotland scored then so disappointed when France got that late try.. man it was good to watch.. mind you, if Ireland were not so greedy then Italy would not have gotten that final try and we would have won  :Sad:  but hey.. excellent stuff

----------


## alan45

> what a terrific nailbitting finish to this years 6 nations.. I was delight when Scotland scored then so disappointed when France got that late try.. man it was good to watch.. mind you, if Ireland were not so greedy then Italy would not have gotten that final try and we would have won  but hey.. excellent stuff


So many if onlys in this years six nations. If Only Wales had not kicked into touch against Italy, If only Ireland had kicked into touch against Italy, if only Ronan hadnt missed those conversions. If only Irelan hadnt let France score that late try at Croker. if only.

Ah well such is life.

At least we can look forward to the World Cup now.

Well done to *ALL* the teams on Sunday for three great matches.

----------

